# Photoshope GTR-R34



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

what do you think guys ?

and by the way i havent drown it .. my friend did


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that looks really nice!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for passing


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks good that


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

wheres my crayons?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Very nice, but if it's not reduced in size it will be removed.
800 width max please.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Very nice, but if it's not reduced in size it will be removed.
> 800 width max please.


oops .. how can i make it 800 size please ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

here is the link of the 800 size pic .. would someone change the major one with this one please :

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9149/dgtrbw0.jpg


cheers


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey that looks great, was trying something similar recently . . . . now that gives me motivation to finally finish my GTR drawing . . .


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Hey that looks great, was trying something similar recently . . . . now that gives me motivation to finally finish my GTR drawing . . .


wow .. great job over there man


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thought I would make it easier to color/colour:










Cool drawing BTW


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

that would help so much actually

thanks for passing mate


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

paint by numbers, cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

thanks for changing size.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Hyrev . . .
would be cool to bring out a drawing book with colour by number GTRs inside, to get the little ones more early to the cause . ..


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

lol .. gtrlux why don't you paint it mate .. ??


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> what do you think guys ?
> 
> and by the way i havent drown it .. my friend did


by the way you spelt drawn and photoshop wrong. sorry but to make up for it here is mine.

sunset by ~safeer on deviantART


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's an R33 GT-R I made. It's modded... the wheels are crap but the rest is good


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

hey 6speed i see you have do-lucks on yours :thumbsup:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Thought I would make it easier to color/colour:
> 
> 
> > Too funny..


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Thought I would make it easier to color/colour:
> 
> 
> > Too funny..
> ...


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

All of your jobs very nice.....


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

wow .. really amazing


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

what u think about this one? 









sorry some spots are lighter than other


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff justinfox . . .
I did a GTR homage for the forum a while back . .:chuckle:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Great stuff justinfox . . .
> I did a GTR homage for the forum a while back . .:chuckle:



wow .. i like those wheels


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

mana_r32 said:


> what u think about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow .. i have just seen your post .. its amazing actually

thanks mate


----------

